# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Garden shed footing protection.

## nww1969

Team. 
Another query for you. 
Just got a colourbond garden shed off ebay and now thinking about how to 
protect the bottom plate strip from corrosion due to sitting on bare concrete. 
So need a few suggestions on how to protect it.
I thought about placing a thin strip of fibro to keep the metal strip off the concrete 
but then thinking this might stay wet longer than concrete and cause more corrosion. 
Maybe just some thick silastic ???  
Anyone with some ideas.

----------


## nww1969

> Damp course............... 
> Comes in a roll about 100-125mm wide just for this application

  Now why did I not think of that.

----------


## Moondog55

OR 
Howzabout Dyna bolting bolting through into the concrete but sitting the bottom plate on big galvanized nuts and over-sized washers, say 12mm that gives 3mm per washer plus 8mm for the nut, plenty of gap , probably even 3mm for the washer would break capilarity

----------


## Bloss

Imagine that dampcourse recommended to be used as .  .  .  .  .  dampcourse  :Biggrin:

----------

